# How clear is your 4x lens



## taxidermist1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Just started shooting with a scope, 4 power. when I use it, the target is blurie, so blurrly that I cannot even make out arrows in a target out at 40 yards, but when I use a clarifier it is clear. My friend says his is clear with out a clarifier and I need glasses. my theory is his eyes are bad and his blury scope make him think it is clear. he uses those magnify glasses on his hat to look at anything up close or small. My Question is, is your 4x lens blurly for those who do not need glasses? I do not want to use a clarifier.


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 20/20 vision both far and near and I need a #1 clarifier with a 4x to be clear using a 3/32" peep


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Try a smaller peep. 3/64"


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I use a 4x also with a 3/32 peep and a no 1 clarifier.I can go without the clarifier but the target is a Lil blurry.I do know that there is a difference when it comes to the quality of a lens.you may also want to try and bring your sight closer or farther away fromthe riser. And you may try and rotate the lens in the scope as it may not be optically centered


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

6x with a 5/64" peep and its just a bit blurry. Had eyes checked about 2 months ago and 20/20


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

everybody's eyes are different, you can't go by what someone else says about what a clarifier will do for you, other than just a general effect. 4 power is kind of a "on the fence" magnification....where some people will need a clarifier and some won't, depending on peep size, as well. generally,.... with either 2 or 6 power it's pretty well established that the average eyesight won't need a clarifier with 2X and most likely will need a clarifier with 6X, both being despite peep size used.


----------



## ride394 (Oct 16, 2006)

For indoor I use a 4x in a 1-3/8" housing with a 3/64 peep no clarifier. The target is just slightly blurry. 

For 3D I use a 3x in a 1-5/8" housing with a 1/8" peep and #2 clarifier. Everything is crystal clear with that setup.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have weird eyes. I have worn glasses since 50. I am farsighted. I shoot a 6x for spots with a 3/64 peep (no clarifier). This is somewhat blurry, but I can make out the spot. When I take my glasses off, the target is crystal clear, but I can't see to load my arrow nor can I walk.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

actually, not weird at all. single vision correction is exactly what the combination of lens and clarifier does, so the combination of lens and clarifier on your bow, is duplicating the farsighted correction that you need to see clearly. hence, when you have your glasses on and look through your sights, your eyesight is more or less, "over corrected", or "doubly corrected" so-to-speak and your sight picture is blurry. you are seeing through the right correction in your sights, with your glasses off, but obviously, have no correction when not looking through your sights and your glasses are off.


----------



## WhitetailAce (May 16, 2012)

I use a 4x lens with a 1/8 peep and a #1 clarifier and I have great vision.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm also farsighted and use up to a 6x lens with 3/64" peep without a clarifier very comfortably. However, seems I can't get a magnifier large enough to see the numbers to set my sight tape....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Soon to be 66 year old eyes and I don't use a clarifier with a 4X lens for any distance or any size orifice. I have two 6X glass lens that are great for Indoors, 20 yards, but need a clarifier longer distances. And then I have to use my glasses to set my sight frame.


----------



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

I shoot a 4x and no clarifier. My target is clear as day. I also found that when I had a dot my eye had trouble adjusting between the two. For some reason as much as I tried to focus on the target I could not get past the dot. Once I went to just a circle on my scope, it cleared up the target ten fold.


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

My 13 year old daughter is fighting this. With no clarifier, her 4X lens is blurry on the target, particularly animals. When the #1 clarifier is installed, the target becomes clear, but the pin gets fuzzy/blurry. Still cant find the right combo of bar length, etc to clear both up. Any Suggestions? (BTW I'm 45 and need glasses for close up work but not for shooting. My 4X lens is clear and so is my pin, so just cant figure out how to help her).


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd suggest, if you don't, a full orifice kit and start with no orifice, just the super peep it's self. Open peep and with all orifices try each adjustment of the sight bar...

Another thing, adjust the angle of the lens, both vertically and horizontally. Looking at a angle will give distortion and using a clarifier not straight does the same thing and both angled wrong amplifies the problem....

Seeing and thinking they are straight doesn't get it. Looking at the target through the lens and/or clarifier is what matters.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

kwilde said:


> I have 20/20 vision both far and near and I need a #1 clarifier with a 4x to be clear using a 3/32" peep


This was for me too. It was terrible and then crystal clear with the #1 Clarifier, can't remember the aperture size but it's pretty small. The small aperture alone did not help.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

smokymojo said:


> My 13 year old daughter is fighting this. With no clarifier, her 4X lens is blurry on the target, particularly animals. When the #1 clarifier is installed, the target becomes clear, but the pin gets fuzzy/blurry. Still cant find the right combo of bar length, etc to clear both up. Any Suggestions? (BTW I'm 45 and need glasses for close up work but not for shooting. My 4X lens is clear and so is my pin, so just cant figure out how to help her).




This has always been my problem??? I can't for the life of me get the pin to clear up...The only thing that helped was to put the pin on the backside of the lens and it wasn't perfect by no means..... Hopefully someone can shed some light to this


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

basically, the problem is that you can't have two focal lengths. your eyes are going to focus on one thing or the other. peep size, extension setting, clarifier or verifier choice and dot size, is what you need to use to find , at best, a happy medium. preferably, most people want the target clear and sharp, with the dot slightly out of focus as the best compromise. 
for just about any given combination of lens and clarifier or verifier power and size, sliding the extension in or out, should find a setting that gives you a decent picture. you have to be willing to give on one aspect, to gain on another....you'll never find a combination where both are perfectly sharp....your eyes can't focus on two things at the same time.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I find I can shoot a 4x for 3d without a clarifier and that helps tremendously when the weather turns sour and it rains on my parade(clarifier) I know there are ways to help keep it dry but one drop is all it takes and you have problems. I found by decreasing the size of my peep to say 3/64 and the target cleared up just fine and my pin or dot was still clear.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't guess, go to an optometrist with your scope and clarifier or peep with your measurements like how far to the peep from the peep to the scope and what you are seeing and they will help. Did the same thing with a handgun slide when I was shooting a lot of competitive pistol matches and the sights were going blurry on me.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm 31, I've had laser correction which puts me at 20/15 and don't need reading glasses. I can shoot a 4x with just an aperture (I think 1/16?) well enough although it's still somewhat blurry. I've tried the two smallest apertures and the 3/64 works indoors but is too dark outside, the 1/32 is far too dark everywhere.
I shoot a 29mm scope since anything larger disappears although I may try larger with a centering ring like BigHun.
I've got a few clarifiers which I've tried but I find there will always be a lighting condition that completely defeats them.

-Grant


----------



## taxidermist1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks. I feel better hearing about other people set up and how and what they are seeing.


----------

